# December Incentives ?



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

We are just over 2 weeks away from December- does any dealer have any indication if the incentives will improve over November ????


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

When do you pick up your car?


----------



## derekana0104 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm also in the same boat, my ordered car will be at the dealer on 11/18, but i dunno if i should wait till December to see if incentives improves, however, my dealer has been telling me it will stay the same till 1/2/14 which is the happier new year event conclusion date, but he could be just trying to get me signed asap. Anyone with info, please share, thank you!!


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

I text my sales guy when i saw the current "holiday incentives" We were both kinda shocked they were a little light with no real change from October. He said his sales manager was hearing that there **MIGHT** be some more incentives in December but he didn't know for sure....


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

That's what I'm hearing too. Kind of puzzled no board sponsors have chimed in, as I have started several threads about this with no responses. I know Benz is ahead for the annual sales crown at this point, and can't imagine BMW wants to lose it after 2 consecutive wins. Dealers : please let us know what your hearing !!


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

mrjoed2 said:


> That's what I'm hearing too. Kind of puzzled no board sponsors have chimed in ...


There are several threads where board sponsors have discussed the current "super secret" incentives.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

jsublime said:


> There are several threads where board sponsors have discussed the current "super secret" incentives.


It seems like dealers are reserving those secret incentives for either dealer inventory deals or new orders. Those who ordered before the incentives kicked in are limited to published incentives.

Perhaps as the November sales numbers come down to the wire with MB, BMWFS may up the incentives ever so slightly. I feel these incentives are made to drive marketing than anything else, hence why the 320i got a huge residual boost for November and the rest of the line remained the same. Normal car buyers sifting through commercials and newspaper ads will be really lured into showrooms at a $279/month lease on a 320i.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm willing to take a car for free if BMW really wants to be number 1 that badly!


----------



## timsev (Jun 6, 2011)

The December incentives will be the same as November. It's not that BMW didn't put out good deals for the holiday season. They just gave them to you for 3 months instead of 2. What else do you guys want? There's option credits, Loyalty Rebates, Payment waivers, USAA rebates, Ultimate Drive Credits, BMWCCA money, etc. 

The *cough* double secret incentives *cough* are extremely limited and are meant to be used on in-stock units for in-person customers that may need some extra persuasion. If they aren't gone already, they will be soon so don't expect to wait until the end of the month and snag one on an ordered unit. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

timsev said:


> The December incentives will be the same as November. It's not that BMW didn't put out good deals for the holiday season. They just gave them to you for 3 months instead of 2. What else do you guys want? There's option credits, Loyalty Rebates, Payment waivers, USAA rebates, Ultimate Drive Credits, BMWCCA money, etc.
> 
> The *cough* double secret incentives *cough* are extremely limited and are meant to be used on in-stock units for in-person customers that may need some extra persuasion. If they aren't gone already, they will be soon so don't expect to wait until the end of the month and snag one on an ordered unit.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Rebate is like morphine, once we are hooked we need bigger dose:bigpimp:


----------



## bmw_again (Dec 24, 2012)

timsev said:


> The December incentives will be the same as November. It's not that BMW didn't put out good deals for the holiday season. They just gave them to you for 3 months instead of 2. What else do you guys want? There's option credits, Loyalty Rebates, Payment waivers, USAA rebates, Ultimate Drive Credits, BMWCCA money, etc.
> 
> The *cough* double secret incentives *cough* are extremely limited and are meant to be used on in-stock units for in-person customers that may need some extra persuasion. If they aren't gone already, they will be soon so don't expect to wait until the end of the month and snag one on an ordered unit.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Didn't ultimate drive expire Oct.31?


----------



## timsev (Jun 6, 2011)

bmw_again said:


> Didn't ultimate drive expire Oct.31?


There is a new "ultimate driving experience" in certain regions that is going on right now worth $1000.


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

timsev said:


> There is a new "ultimate driving experience" in certain regions that is going on right now worth $1000.


What regions? Can any one confirm this and offer more info?


----------



## timsev (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't confirm it for your region. I am in the Central Region and we have it going on right now. BMW hasn't really advertised it and direct mailers and email blasts have been going out for the past few weeks. 

I would contact your local BMW center and ask a CA if they know about it.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

I called two dealerships in my area and none of them are aware of any UDE-like events or incentives. Can you paste parts of the e-mail you received so we can learn more details? I'm guessing they are targeted .


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

jsublime said:


> There are several threads where board sponsors have discussed the current "super secret" incentives.


I have seen those threads. Does not do us much good if they are secret. In any case I am looking for info on the "public" incentives for December.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> I'm willing to take a car for free if BMW really wants to be number 1 that badly!


Where's the waiting list?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

capt_slow said:


> ...
> Perhaps as the November sales numbers come down to the wire with MB, BMWFS may up the incentives ever so slightly. I feel these incentives are made to drive marketing than anything else, hence why the 320i got a huge residual boost for November and the rest of the line remained the same. Normal car buyers sifting through commercials and newspaper ads will be really lured into showrooms at a $279/month lease on a 320i.


Currently, 320i is BMWNA's only solution to onslaught of CLA. Most of MB's gains YTD can be credited to CLA & C250.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

timsev said:


> The December incentives will be the same as November. It's not that BMW didn't put out good deals for the holiday season. They just gave them to you for 3 months instead of 2. What else do you guys want? There's option credits, Loyalty Rebates, Payment waivers, USAA rebates, Ultimate Drive Credits, BMWCCA money, etc.
> 
> The *cough* double secret incentives *cough* are extremely limited and are meant to be used on in-stock units for in-person customers that may need some extra persuasion. If they aren't gone already, they will be soon so don't expect to wait until the end of the month and snag one on an ordered unit.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I'm buying a 6 series. I want the $3500 holiday incentive BMW had last year, not the 2K offered now. BMW ultimate drive is gone and could not be used with USAA or ED anyway. There are all kinds of conditions and fine print. My First BMW, no loyalty. Not all as great as you make it sound.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

bayoucity said:


> Currently, 320i is BMWNA's only solution to onslaught of CLA. Most of MB's gains YTD can be credited to CLA & C250.


A win is a win no matter how you cut it.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

mrjoed2 said:


> A win is a win no matter how you cut it.


I concur. Not disputing it.


----------



## TheBigDog (Jul 31, 2013)

timsev said:


> I can't confirm it for your region. I am in the Central Region and we have it going on right now. BMW hasn't really advertised it and direct mailers and email blasts have been going out for the past few weeks.
> 
> I would contact your local BMW center and ask a CA if they know about it.


Anyone have info on this new UDE?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mrjoed2 said:


> That's what I'm hearing too. Kind of puzzled no board sponsors have chimed in, as I have started several threads about this with no responses.


Perhaps because they don't know. Or perhaps they know, but can't say, since they are confidential. I also think I remember folks telling you last year, and also the prior year that you should jump on the deals, because they were very good at that time historically. But it's relatively quiet now - so read into that what you think of the current deals, or what changes may (or may not) be coming.

Personally, I don't think BMW cares as much about being number 1 this year. Otherwise why not make November better? Leave it to the last and discount more? Or they may be towing the line with the other manufacturers and just going for profit - not rocking the boat. For 'Festers, it's easy to play out. If you have a car on order, just lock in your incentives. If you're buying off the lot, just wait for the end of December. Just what I'd do.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Guys I will throw this out...nov and dec are the same deals... We all have HUGE OBIJECTIVES. To hit... There are bonuses on the line for ca's and dealer principals. We haven wayyyyy more cars then we need.. If you want a deal and find the store with alotta inventory you can get a slamming deal.. Plus grab the incentives.We have almost 300 cars in sock and 450+ coming by end of the year.... I'm doing all sorts of crazy deals on IN STOCK CARS... If you want a order there is no real motivation for store because car will not make it by end of year... Except maybe a SC BUILD x series. Do not wait....make your deals now.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Guys I will throw this out...nov and dec are the same deals... We all have HUGE OBIJECTIVES. To hit... There are bonuses on the line for ca's and dealer principals. We haven wayyyyy more cars then we need.. If you want a deal and find the store with alotta inventory you can get a slamming deal.. Plus grab the incentives.We have almost 300 cars in sock and 450+ coming by end of the year.... I'm doing all sorts of crazy deals on IN STOCK CARS... *If you want a order there is no real motivation for store because car will not make it by end of year... Except maybe a SC BUILD x series. Do not wait....make your deals now*.


Just curious, do dealers get bonuses for ED orders as well or no?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes Ed orders all count towards monthly objective.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

In that case, is it the lease signing/start month that ED order counts for? Another thing that I'm unsure about, what's the absolute min number of days before ED pick-up that one must sign the lease docs? I've heard 14...but remember someone making a remark about 1 week as well.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

The lease starts he day you sign the contract..the bmw guidelines say 7 days... I try and do that. There have been extreme situations I have signed client 24 hours prior to pickup. But that' s a whole other thread you can find here on forum. FYI...on a retail finance cokntract with bmw 1st payment is due in 60 days.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> The lease starts he day you sign the contract..the bmw guidelines say 7 days... I try and do that. There have been extreme situations I have signed client 24 hours prior to pickup. But that' s a whole other thread you can find here on forum. FYI...on a retail finance cokntract with bmw 1st payment is due in 60 days.


Is the 7-day rule a guideline or a requirement? What would fall into extreme situation that permits client to sign a couple of days before pickup. Is it at the discretion of the dealership/CA or requires BMWFS/NA approval?

PS. I tried but couldn't find that thread.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Guideline,,,,,exception..any legit reason you just are not available,.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Guideline,,,,,exception..any legit reason you just are not available,.


ok final question about ED, assuming I'm ordering a run of the mill car. ED Wiki says to order a car at least 60 days before ED pick-up...but my local CA said that min is 30-31 days. If I plan an ED around Dec 21 (Sat)...do you think that's likely to be approved? I'm asking because I was doing a US delivery but now I have an international trip planned around 3rd week of December and I'm thinking about going that route.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes the min 30 day window is correct.. That is 30'days to get purchase order to bmw new jersey so they can get car registered and insured. Which means you only have a few days to make it work. Please keep in mind the welt closes right before Christmas so getting a date may be hard at such a last minute. I hope you have an experienced ca....that person has to work at lightning speed to pull it off. What dealer are you working with?


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> Perhaps because they don't know. Or perhaps they know, but can't say, since they are confidential. I also think I remember folks telling you last year, and also the prior year that you should jump on the deals, because they were very good at that time historically. But it's relatively quiet now - so read into that what you think of the current deals, or what changes may (or may not) be coming.
> 
> Personally, I don't think BMW cares as much about being number 1 this year. Otherwise why not make November better? Leave it to the last and discount more? Or they may be towing the line with the other manufacturers and just going for profit - not rocking the boat. For 'Festers, it's easy to play out. If you have a car on order, just lock in your incentives. If you're buying off the lot, just wait for the end of December. Just what I'd do.


Maybe some have info, maybe not - no way to know without asking. I personally am glad I did not jump last year on a 650, as the new Sport Edition brought a $8000 price cut to the 2014 coupe model in addition to enhancments. Advise is just that,we can take it or leave it.

Completely disagree BMW does not care about losing the sales crown, certainly profit is a prime motivator, but it can be argued that BMW has a higher profit margin to begin with than the majority of car makers. I do have my ED car ordered,with the $2k incentive locked in - my whole purpose here was to see if it that might improve in December.


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

mrjoed2 said:


> I'm buying a 6 series. I want the $3500 holiday incentive BMW had last year, not the 2K offered now. BMW ultimate drive is gone and could not be used with USAA or ED anyway. There are all kinds of conditions and fine print. My First BMW, no loyalty. Not all as great as you make it sound.


I'm in the same boat... I'll get USAA pricing (still one hell of a deal) But no Ultimate drive, no loyalty for me, so i will get the $1,000 for the "happier" new year and If I read it right, I should be able to get the collage grad incentive as well since I will be getting my Associates in Dec.and ordering in Dec as well.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mrjoed2 said:


> Completely disagree BMW does not care about losing the sales crown


What recent actions from BMW can you point to that support that? What other evidence can you see?

2 things I would look for - substantial incentives; postings by forum members of killer deals. So far, I don't think I've seen those 2 items. The 320i lease deal may qualify for the first, but I would have expected better incentives across the board for a concerted sales crown push.

On the other side of things, I read about Jon and Greg saying they can be very aggressive. So I would definitely look into that personally if in the market.


----------



## Jlarrea (Sep 22, 2013)

Rohardi said:


> I'm in the same boat... I'll get USAA pricing (still one hell of a deal) But no Ultimate drive, no loyalty for me, so i will get the $1,000 for the "happier" new year and If I read it right, I should be able to get the collage grad incentive as well since I will be getting my Associates in Dec.and ordering in Dec as well.


You may want to look at the USAA conditions carefully. You must take delivery by Jan 2 or 3 if I recall. Delivery is not the same as ordering IMO. Check with your CA to make sure!!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mrjoed2 said:


> Maybe some have info, maybe not - no way to know without asking. I personally am glad I did not jump last year on a 650, as the new Sport Edition brought a $8000 price cut to the 2014 coupe model in addition to enhancments. Advise is just that,we can take it or leave it.


You're missing my point. Last year - people were giving you advice. This year, they are not. If this year's deal was good, don't you think people would be more vocally saying so?


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> You're missing my point. Last year - people were giving you advice. This year, they are not. If this year's deal was good, don't you think people would be more vocally saying so?


I didn't miss the point. And any advise I generally take with a grain of salt. Here's the only reason for my incentive inquiry- BMW last year ran their holiday incentive from 11/1- 1/2.
All the individual models showed it was good through 1/2/13. This year the models show good through 12/2/13 - leading me to speculate there is POSSIBILITY it could change for December. If it was to improve, I have a small window to take advantage of it.
And my personal overall deal is substantially better than last year due to the 6er Sport Edition. There was talk BMW would not allow any additional incentive on it. Glad that did not happen.


----------



## timsev (Jun 6, 2011)

mrjoed2 said:


> I didn't miss the point. And any advise I generally take with a grain of salt. Here's the only reason for my incentive inquiry- BMW last year ran their holiday incentive from 11/1- 1/2.
> All the individual models showed it was good through 1/2/13. This year the models show good through 12/2/13 - leading me to speculate there is POSSIBILITY it could change for December. If it was to improve, I have a small window to take advantage of it.
> And my personal overall deal is substantially better than last year due to the 6er Sport Edition. There was talk BMW would not allow any additional incentive on it. Glad that did not happen.


The current programs mention "good through 1/2/2014"


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

timsev said:


> The current programs mention "good through 1/2/2014"


Go to BMWUSA and pick any model - click on special offers. All say good through 12/2/13


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

In Arizona you get your money back for unused portion of the year reg. fees so no worries...


----------



## mhanism (Jun 9, 2013)

Good point, didn't consider that...I live in California, not sure if they refund a portion of the unused registration...


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

mhanism said:


> Good point, didn't consider that...I live in California, not sure if they refund a portion of the unused registration...


Governor Moonbeam won't be refunding any of your CA registration fees back


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

capt_slow said:


> Yep. My monthly dropped around $20 because of this deal. Not too shabby....


I think lease payments should drop even more as it looks like the MF improved a little? That's the only way I see they came up with the quoted monthly payment.

MSRP: $46,525
$3000 Down Payment
$1250 HC plus $500 LC
59% residual (10K per)
.00090 MF (drop from .00125)
39 mo. lease
Payment: $429.62

Did I miss something?


----------



## Jlarrea (Sep 22, 2013)

dkreidel said:


> Governor Moonbeam won't be refunding any of your CA registration fees back


Governor Terminator didn't allow it either.

Your only option is to try to recoup the amount when you sell or return the vehicle.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

Dennisis said:


> I think lease payments should drop even more as it looks like the MF improved a little? That's the only way I see they came up with the quoted monthly payment.
> 
> MSRP: $46,525
> $3000 Down Payment
> ...


I assume you are trying to reverse engineer the ad? If so, there is usually a undisclosed dealer contribution that you need to goal seek or guess-and-check. The 335 offer came up to $1064 and I got drive-off and monthly correct to within $0.02.

I would think a dealer contribution would be a better assumption than a MF change, especially if the latter has such as drastic drop as you mentioned.


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

Ahhh, ok didn't think of that angle - reverse-engineered as you say. Have to wait for someone to post the rates...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Why would the state refund your fee when the car is still on the road? The solution is to dial back the term to 36 months.



Jlarrea said:


> Governor Terminator didn't allow it either.
> 
> Your only option is to try to recoup the amount when you sell or return the vehicle.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

Because when you sell/lease return you transfer ownership - the next person then pays...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

I should clarify as I'm sure each state is unique. In AZ we pay a tax each year as part of the registration based upon vehicle value (which sucks - I'm from NY so don't get me started...). My new 335i tax will be around $700 the first year, plus $25 or so to actually "register" it. It's all part of the yearly reg. process - the tax portion is what gets prorated and refunded....


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

In a perfect world, it would be truly splendid for the DMV to be involved in this little accounting matter. But I think it's better to let the interested parties settle it among themselves, or let the seller eat it.



Dennisis said:


> Because when you sell/lease return you transfer ownership - the next person then pays...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

drstein said:


> Good Lord, is it just me ?


Nope - and nothing new on the 6, oh well.


----------



## bikenski (Jun 16, 2002)

Looks like the residuals are up a few percent compared to November on the 2014 5ers, and the holiday cash has been boosted by an extra $500 also. The example leases on the website are down by about $50/month from last month, making for some great deals!

Did the base Money Factor hold at .00125, or was that bumped up to compensate for the other better terms?

Haven't signed the lease papers on my ED 550 yet, so I'll have the dealer re-run the numbers under the December program. Will a lease signed in January qualify for the December program and the holiday cash, loyalty, and turn-key incentives, or would the paperwork need to be signed before the end of the year?


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like BMW is trying to get last minute sales in to beat out Mercedes for the 2013 top spot ???


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

bikenski said:


> Looks like the residuals are up a few percent compared to November on the 2014 5ers, and the holiday cash has been boosted by an extra $500 also.


Did the M5 residual increase for December as well? I'll be ordering in Dec and I was planning on doing 10,000 miles and getting 58%. Has the residual gotten better along with the holiday cash?


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

capt_slow said:


> I assume you are trying to reverse engineer the ad? If so, there is usually a undisclosed dealer contribution that you need to goal seek or guess-and-check. The 335 offer came up to $1064 and I got drive-off and monthly correct to within $0.02.
> 
> I would think a dealer contribution would be a better assumption than a MF change, especially if the latter has such as drastic drop as you mentioned.


Most of these leases assume a 3-4% dealer contribution....


----------



## James108 (Dec 20, 2010)

Is the $500 turn Key still active this month. I m taking delivery of a 535d in a couple of weeks

Thanks


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

James108 said:


> Is the $500 turn Key still active this month. I m taking delivery of a 535d in a couple of weeks
> 
> Thanks


If you are eligible, it's good till 1/2/2014.


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

bayoucity said:


> If you are eligible, it's good till 1/2/2014.


Can someone remind me wha you need to be eligible for turn key?


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

What does one have to do to qualify for the turn-key? I looked and couldn't find too much on bmwusa.com

Edit: Looks like you have to be turning in a car for this to apply. Oh well.


----------

